# Back and expecting again!!!



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,
We are back! (some of you might remember we had to give up our previous mice but are now in a situation where we will not have to do this again yay!) we have two female mice that are due any day now one is belted black and the other is broken black, the broken black was bred to a belted brown with a blaze on his nose and the belted black was bred to a broken lavender so I expect some unique babies! We also have another broken black female and white female that are in with our lavender male hopefully they will be prego soon too  We are trying to find some more girls for x-mas but not having much luck so far...  hope everyones mice are doing well


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

getting so close I can't wait  our broken black girl is going nuts building a nest and our belted black is going crazy trying to get out of the cage? lol never seen that before except in our males... our PEW doe is also showing a belly now


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats!! I hope they pop soon!!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I just cleaned out cages and after the girls went crazy re arranging the bedding they are now settled down for a spell our fatter mom looks so tired  shes kinda half asleep with her head poking out of a hide shes breathing a little harder than normal too... hopefully that isn't a bad sign... im going to have a hard time not bothering them lol


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I will get pics asap as far as I know they have not been born yet (haven't looked) but last night she was grooming herself almost non stop specially her belly and "lady parts" lol which is odd behavior for her tried to take pics of everyone else last night and of course my camera batteries died X.x lol


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool. I hope the birth is worry-free and goes without a problem!!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

well we had one of our does give birth over the weekend, she didn't look very pregnant and was fighting a head tilt issue but none of the babies made it not sure why but she culled the whole litter, could be because of whatever is causing the head tilt  our other three does are keeping me waiting they are all acting like they are getting ready to pop but just keep getting fatter and not birthing :roll: although they are all quite a bit bigger than they were a few days ago so hopefully that means babies soon!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's like they are teasing you... babies, yes!...no....


----------

